

Ask HN: What are some good resources for learning about technical management? - akuma73

Are there any books&#x2F;blogs&#x2F;courses that are particularly good for learning about how to be a manager for technical people?<p>I&#x27;ve been recently put into a new position that requires these skills, but have absolutely no training.
======
romanhn
I'm currently enjoying "Managing Humans" by Michael Lopp -
[http://www.amazon.com/Managing-Humans-Humorous-Software-
Engi...](http://www.amazon.com/Managing-Humans-Humorous-Software-
Engineering/dp/1430243147). You can also read his blog entries on management
here -
[http://randsinrepose.com/archives/category/management/](http://randsinrepose.com/archives/category/management/).

The reality of people management is that books and articles will only take you
so far. They can build a good foundation, but nothing cements the lessons like
making mistakes, recovering from them, and learning how to avoid them in the
future. Keep an open mind, don't be afraid to experiment, and look out for
your team. Everything else will come through experience.

------
MalcolmDiggs
To clarify, are you coming from the technical side (and so you're new to
management), or from the management side (and so you're new to tech)?

Also, are there any methodologies in place in the team that you'll need to
work around / with (for example, if it's a Scrum or XP team, etc)? I ask
because there are methodology-specific books that are really useful/practical,
but only if your team is using those paradigms.

------
AngeloAnolin
Read Jurgen Appelo's stuff:

Blog: www.noop.nl

Books: Management 3.0 ([http://goo.gl/JXo8KT](http://goo.gl/JXo8KT))

#Workout: Games, Tools & Practices to Engage People
([http://goo.gl/AhcF3Y](http://goo.gl/AhcF3Y))

------
quantisan
Becoming a Technical Leader by Gerald Weinberg
[http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004J4VV3I/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl...](http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004J4VV3I/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=3CKFTJF8TRGL3&coliid=I3V07F6U90R6AI)

~~~
akuma73
I've started reading this one. So far, it's great. Thanks!

